# [French NR] 7.72 3x3 avg by Alexandre Carlier



## Lapinsavant (Nov 19, 2016)

Pretty cool as it is full sub 8


----------



## Selkie (Nov 19, 2016)

Really consistent, congratulations.


----------



## efattah (Nov 24, 2016)

I like your reaction: 7.96 = disappointed. 7.22 = very happy...!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2016)

That consistency is disgusting


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 24, 2016)

efattah said:


> I like your reaction: 7.96 = disappointed. 7.22 = very happy...!


The 7.22 actually made the average  (I probably rarely "look" happy on my single solves if not sub7 lol, but 7's are good times for me anyway)


ottozing said:


> That consistency is disgusting


Haha


----------



## ryo (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice dude ! This link just popped out on my fb page, I didn't even notice there was a new NR. :-D


----------

